# What's your guys favorite slingshot!?!?!?!?



## Tenganator125 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys, i just became a member of this wonderfull slingshot website and saw all the beautiful slingshots that people were making.And i thought that this would be a cool question to ask......
what are your guys favorite slingshots???

Here's mine. (I've had many fun times with slinshots/beanshooters like this one)


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Mine are any pfs shooters!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine without a doubt is the Green Dragon. As I designed and built this to fit my own hand and shooting style, it is by far the most comfortable slingshot I own and about the only one I shoot with lately.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i dont have a favorite i like most of my slingshots


----------



## Tenganator125 (Jan 5, 2012)

That's one perrrrty slingshot you have there Hrawk,


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't have a picture:/ but either bullseye classic by bullseye Ben or wing shooters recurve hunter I recieved today!


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

mckee said:


> i dont have a favorite i like most of my slingshots


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

PFS's are so much fun, naturals defiantly have their charm, anything wood or well done synthetics


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Don't have a picture:/ but either bullseye classic by bullseye Ben or wing shooters recurve hunter I recieved today!


Thanks Tristin, once again glad you like it mate, its my favorite too







heres the pics..


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

[sup]Today, but could be dirrerent tomorrow[/sup]


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The one in my avatar.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Don't have a picture:/ but either bullseye classic by bullseye Ben or wing shooters recurve hunter I recieved today!


Thanks Tristin, once again glad you like it mate, its my favorite too







heres the pics..
[/quote]
No problem!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Having owned a few, my favorite is my A+ PS-2. Resonably priced, good desigb, top notch workmanship and finish for the money. Very comfortable in the hand.

If I have to get one more, I'll definetly go for a PS-2!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

This has been my favorite since I first made it! -- Tex
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/899-flatman-ii/


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Tex Classic


----------



## Tenganator125 (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have two favorites and would be in real trouble if I had to choose just one.

"Mr. Stubby", my natural ring shooter.









and "La Cholita"


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd have to say my current favorite is a highly worked Scorpion that I'm not afraid to drop.... this one in particular is made from "bomb proof" materials, is light and easy to carry, plus I can shoot it very accurately:


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

i think my favorite is the first board cut that i made


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I think this one in my PS-2 size... at least for now!!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

the one i got on ebay called the scorpion.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

My Flatband ergo or my A+ PS3 for board cuts. Wrist braced it has to be the Pocket Rocket.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish I had one. I am switching styles now and my favorites are quickly changing. I am trying to do strictly target shooting for score and my old favorites don't cut it. I have a new frame ordered, but if I had to pick it would be the Falcon 2 Wrist Rocket.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> I think this one in my PS-2 size... at least for now!!


Yea my bamboo PS-2 comes in a very close second for me. Such an awesome slingshot.


----------



## Tenganator125 (Jan 5, 2012)

Beautiful slingshots guys









i was planning on making my first board cut slingshot any tip's or hints????????


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> This has been my favorite since I first made it! -- Tex
> http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/899-flatman-ii/


I'm going to have to make one of these for myself.... I have a few ideas for some nice bending jigs, but this one doesn't look like it'll be needing anything fancy to put together... so as soon as I can get some extra time....


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

this is mine


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Tough question, I have many I like, I guess it is between my Performance Catapults EPS and ETS and my Omega from Flippinout. All are great shooters, I prefer the EPS's for hunting and the Omega and ETS for target.

Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

fishjunkie said:


> this is mine
> View attachment 14869


Great picture.
Philly


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmmm ... very difficult question. current favorite is -my scrap PFS









http://slingshotforu...-1324766250.jpg


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Probably my 3rd board cut based on Bill's Patriot. It was my first use of linseed oil. I've only fitted it with office bands, but in various configurations and attachment methods. I'm actually more accurate with this than I was with my store bought Barnett Diablo. I like it even more now that I used Charles' gypsy tab attachment method. Looks nice and steampunk-ish. Might add more brass and leather xD

Big thanks to Bill for the superb design.









-Bob


----------



## Tenganator125 (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow guys outstanding catty's, i have i ways to go till i reach you guys


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

This one isn't mine but mine looks just like it.
Best shooter I've ever had!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

heres mine

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:14114]


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

V


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Dam phone upload. This is my favorite right now. Feral B Cup. Perfect handful.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.407778,-157.748220


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

JLS:Survival - Danged if that don't look like Arni Schwarznegger.

Remarkable beast!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That natural looks amazing pop shot!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

My Favortie sling well not sure yet but this one has to be top of my list since I was able to reclaim it. Got one just like my Mom took away form me when I was 10 years old . From another member here.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is my favorite slingshot to shoot:


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

This one is a lot of fun to shoot too! DayHiker made it for me, it's so smoooooth !


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

These four are my favorite:
Scallop Aluminium, Dankung Titanium, Locust "V" Natural handmade, Chestnut "V" Natural handmade.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I've used wrist brace slingshots almost exclusively.
Now that I've come to this great site, I'm incredibly intrigued with this great variety of these beautiful wooden flat band slinghots.
This is a whole 'nother world of slingshots that I didn't know existed!
I haven't gotten one yet, but I will soon!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I will have to say this is mine. I like it so well I am only making this design. It has improved my shooting a lot and I think it is the straight wrist design I am really enjoying this slingshot.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I love your slingshots Wingshooter!
Might have to get myself one of these!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I think this has to be my favourite at the moment:


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

rubberpower said:


> I wish I had one. I am switching styles now and my favorites are quickly changing. I am trying to do strictly target shooting for score and my old favorites don't cut it. I have a new frame ordered, but if I had to pick it would be the Falcon 2 Wrist Rocket.


_Loved_ my Falcon 2!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

smitty said:


> Here is my favorite slingshot to shoot:


Man that thing is so far beyond a little dankung it's not even funny. Bet it feels and shoots like a champ!


----------



## slingman2 (Jan 13, 2012)

The one that shoots straight for me........








On a more serious note I favour a simple SS Dankung - Jungle Hunter ll. No frills just does what it should do.


----------

